

Brazilian Prisoners Generate Alternate Energy While Cycling to Freedom (2012) - cyriacthomas
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/10/brazilian-prisoners-cycle_n_1662520.html

======
olgeni
Straight from Black Mirror.

